# Which would be the best fertiliser for my aquarium?



## WhiskerZ

My tank is a Fluval Roma 200, and unforunately doesn't have very good lights with it. They're just 2 standard T8 bulbs that i think combined are around 60w or something like that. 

I have had good success with hardy plants in my tank....Vallisneria growing around 5ft long, very attractive, dense java fern and some nice crypts etc.

I dose Neutro liquid Co2, and I was dosing Neutro T fertiliser 

My intention is to try and grow a hairgrass carpet also.

I have been looking at fertilisers other than the one I am using (neutro T from AquaEssentials). What do these sound like/are they any good?

*Tropica Premium Fertiliser *
*Seachem Flourish *(Would I need to get the other ones they do also or would this be ok on it's own??)
*EasyLife ProFito* (I see this has very mixed reviews)

Which of those (if any!) are any good at doing what they're supposed to do??
As for substrate, I have cat litter underneath my sand, but not a consistent amount. Should I be adding something to the substrates?


----------



## Henry

Have a look at the AquariumPlantFood website for dry fertiliser salts. While you're at it, search for information on EI dosing. Using dry salts is by far the cheapest way of dosing your aquarium, and ensuring your plants have ample nutrients with which to grow. You can adjust the dosage to your plants' needs.

Ei Starter Kit - Starter Kits - Dry Chemicals - Fertilisers

The Estimative Index (EI) Dosing with Dry Salts | UK Aquatic Plant Society

I've always found that hairgrass does best with a nutrient rich substrate, and so may well benefit from the use of root tabs. I grew it in capped soil, however.


----------



## WhiskerZ

Thanks!

The starter Kit looks fantastic and simple!

Should I still dose liquid Co2 when using this?

What would you recommend as good root tabs to use?


----------



## Henry

Liquid CO2 is very much recommended, yes. I'm not 100% sure on root tabs, but try to find some without any NPK (macronutrients) in them. Seachem ones fit this criteria, but aren't cheap.


----------



## WhiskerZ

Fantastic...thanks very much


----------



## Alastair

Nothing wrong with root tabs containing npk. Fluid sensor online do them aswell as aquarium plant food


----------



## Henry

Ah, fair enough. In which case, would osmocote do the job on a budget?


----------



## Alastair

Yep sure. If used very sparingly on the base of the tank or a few sprinkled into ice cube trays and frozen then just pop a few deep into the substrate


----------



## WhiskerZ

So, if I was to get this APF Substrate Capsules x 12 - Additives - Substrate - Fertilisers would that be any good?

When it says per 4", is that just a length of 4 inches and to leave a 4 inch gap all the way around?  Stupid question I am sure!!


----------



## dw1305

Hi all,


Henry said:


> Have a look at the AquariumPlantFood website for dry fertiliser salts. While you're at it, search for information on EI dosing. Using dry salts is by far the cheapest way of dosing your aquarium, and ensuring your plants have ample nutrients with which to grow. You can adjust the dosage to your plants' needs.


I agree with Henry, but you don't have to go down the full added CO2/liquid carbon/EI route, you can use a "just in time" approach to fertiliser addition. I've called it the "Duckweed index", but it is really just a method where you add nutrients (and particularly N & K) when plant growth and colour indicates you need to.

Have a look at this one: <Water Lettuce and it's impact on my tank | UK Aquatic Plant Society>.

cheers Darrel


----------

